# Gefen Scaler with Realta T2-400



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Gefen has a new scaler that should be out by mid April. Does not have a lot of inputs, but it does use Silicon Optix Realta. Also the info on Gefen's site lists all of the options that the Realta is capable of. Best of all the MSRP of this new unit is $699.00. I have one on pre-order. I am looking to improve my SD content for both my TV and projector.


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

Which model are you referring to? Sounds intriguing for the price. I am looking to improve my SD content as well.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

/www.gefen.com/gefentv/gtvproduct.jsp?prod_id=5276

If you are interested, Valleyseek has it for pre-order also.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm getting a "The address is not valid" error from the link.


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you think this scaler will compare to the DVDO IScan VP50 Audio/Video Processing Hub Scaler which is more than double the cost? Is it "you get what you pay for"?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I too was looking into this but wonder if anyone has opinion or experience with my current Scaler, which is KeyDigital ISYNC HD any thoughts would be great.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

For what I want it to do I think it will be well worth the cost. I want to send it 480i from my SD DVD player and 480i from my set top box so that I have an improved picture for my projector. It does not have all of the inputs that the high dollar scalers have, but I will use it after my AVR so my AVR will be doing all of the switching. From my AVR I will output on component for 480i input into the scaler. For 720p, 1080i and 1080p I can output that from my AVR on HDMI. This means I only need two inputs on the scaler. The scaler automatically detects the resolution and cadence. I do not know if the scaler will be able to store various setting for the different input sources, but for this kind of money I can live without that.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> I'm getting a "The address is not valid" error from the link.


I used Safari. When I click on the link I am getting the text, but I am not getting the picture of the scaler. I probably should have used Firefox.


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

Any word on when it's coming? Waiting....:yawn:


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

eridiorya said:


> Any word on when it's coming? Waiting....:yawn:


Last I heard it would be end of June to middle of July ship date.:thumbsdown:


----------

